# Lancaster Moor Hospital (Lancaster County Asylum)



## alexbizkit

On Quernmore Road on the way out of Lancaster, on the left, is the remaining section of the Moor Hospital (the other section has been knocked down and redeveloped), a magnificent, but very imposing, gothic Asylum built in 1882. There is a playing field in front of the building, which I'm told has a security fence running along its side. A gate and driveway leads up from a little further down the main road, sometimes this is open, sometimes not, but this is irrelevant as a few yards further down the main road on the left is another driveway which goes all the way down the side of the Asylum, and is only blocked by one of those barriers which lifts up and down, like the ones you get in public car parks, so absolutely no barrier to someone on foot. There are signs saying private property and various signs for some security company or other. 

If you continue down this hedge-lined lane, with the hospital up a bank on your left, you eventually get to a boarded up out-building on your right. This is a fairly large building in itself, say, the size of a large country house. This is quite securely boarded up, but looks quite interesting nonetheless if you look through the gaps in the boarding. It's over-grown round the edges and looks out over the open countryside, thus creating a Resident Evil / Night of the Living Dead feel. 

Back on the lane, it turns round to the left and up to the main Asylum building. There is a large, wide stretch of tarmac which stretches back down the length of the building. We went at night and there were lights on down the length of the building on the ground floor corridor, we assumed this was as security probably patrolled up and down this corridor, and also because it would deter trespassers. We went up to the windows, which are all locked, or boarded up, although some are open a crack, but impossible to open any further. We didn't see anyone inside. Walking around the end of the building (the end furthest away from the main road/entrance), you come across another very large out-building opposite the end of the main building. This looks like it would be possible to enter, but we didn't have a closer look when we went, but may do next time. Just in front of a door into the main building (I think there was a door there anyway) are a few steps leading down to a small locked door. There is a also a large rusty grate on the ground in front of the door into the building, above the small locked door, which can be easily lifted up, although it is rather heavy for one person. I'll let you take what you want from that piece of information  

Inside is very good condition as it has been very successfully protected from vandals or squatters or whatever. The tunnels quite possibly contain asbestos. There is security there as we saw what we all thought was torch light when we were wondering around outside (we legged it so we didn't actually see someone) and I've heard there is security. There were also signs up for Police Dog training. 

This place is worth a look. You never know how long it will be around, although I've not heard if there are any plans for it to be redeveloped like the other part of the Asylum which is now new houses across the main road.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/foru...read.php?t=409

May as well use this thread to talk about it. I'll tell you on there.


----------



## Pagan

*Lancaster Moor*

Visited with my cousin! This was a really scary one and it took two hours to get in and we got caught on the way out which is why I was a bit reluctant to post this but hey, what can they do now!!!????? So much of this visit was down to luck in the end because security is ridiculous! theres PIRs everywhere!


----------



## King Al

*Re: Lancaster Moor*

Nice one Pagan, this place looks good from the pic's. Security sounds a bit heavy, are you alright?


----------



## Pagan

*Re: Lancaster Moor*

Yeah just about King Al, it was very hairy at one point but we managed to talk them round-they only caught us after we had been in so it was a case of convincng them we hadn't been INSIDE the building. I'm glad I went there though, I've been meaning to for ages


----------



## Foxylady

*Re: Lancaster Moor*

That is a gorgeous building with really nice pics, Pagan. Excellent work getting in. 

Just checked out a report about it's proposed future, from which is quoted: 

Paul Spooner, English Partnerships’ Regional Director said, “The aim is to increase the supply of good quality homes in the area while preserving an important and high profile listed building and bringing it back into use. We’re determined that any development will incorporate the highest standards of design, layout and environmental sustainability while contributing to local housing needs.

Mmmm. Typical, isn't it! They bang on about housing and preserving the listed buildings, but don't say exactly what they intend to do with them. Luxury apartments do you think? Be great if they became something really useful for the community with facilities that everyone could enjoy, but I don't suppose we should hold our breath.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## chelle

*Re: Lancaster Moor*

Great pics..it looks a really good explore.......glad you managed to talk security round


----------



## alexbizkit

Congratulations on getting a good wander inside. When I went we were inside for about 90 seconds before legging it back the way we came! What are PIRs?


----------



## Pennywise

Passive Infra Red - Motion sensors that usually trigger alarms.


----------



## Foxylady

Cheers for that, PW.
I didn't know that either but was too shy to ask. 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lone Explorer

Cool image there Pagan 3rd one down - DSCN0596-600.jpg


----------



## King Al

Foxylady;12517; said:


> I didn't know that either but was too shy to ask.



 me to!

Thank you PW,


----------



## magoo²

Nice pics pagan! Looks like a great place to explore..


----------



## alexbizkit

Pennywise;12516; said:


> Passive Infra Red - Motion sensors that usually trigger alarms.



Ahhh.....




....yeah, I've seen them....


----------



## Azubi.UK

Nice pics. It's good to see more people getting in here. It's a shame though that it is soooo stripped and boring inside.


----------



## lost

Did you manage to get up any of the towers?
Like Azubi said it is sadly bland, stripped and modernised on the inside, and you can't explore interesting parts like the mortuary or main hall because of the fuggin' PIRs/security presence.


----------



## Pagan

lost;12900; said:


> Did you manage to get up any of the towers?
> Like Azubi said it is sadly bland, stripped and modernised on the inside, and you can't explore interesting parts like the mortuary or main hall because of the fuggin' PIRs/security presence.



Sadly not, the only access I saw to it was on the ground floor and I didn't want to set off any PIRs  Maybe next time though


----------



## lost

Access is via the main corridor, I set off about a dozen PIRs getting there., Worth it for the views of the hospital, Lancaster and the M6 though.


----------



## kingnic

*new moor hospital info*

i have an update on acess to the moor hospital and info that could be useful to some ppl if any 1 wants acess email me [email protected] i only live down the road but i could do with a hand on getting is as i know the area pritty wel and know the security personel so i know how to talk the way out of trouble hoping to get in in the next week or so. if you can come let me know and we can arrange to go


----------

